# Halo RP sign-up



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

This will be like a standard Halo campaign, and only one person can be the Master Chief(please, no fighting). All others will be UNSC guys. I will be Cortana, and will pop up to give you information, hints, etc. I don't know what the campaign will be, so any ideas would be good.
Write your char up like this:
Name: obvious really.
Type: What type of character are you; eg. Spartan, soldier, etc.
Starting weapons: the weapons you start with at the start of the RP.
Appearance: what your char looks like.
Background: a shortened version of your characters life.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As fun as being the chief would undoubtably be, would it not be fairer to just say that one person can be some random spartan with an AI (you), because the master chief is just too awsome you know what I mean? 
Also, any posibilty of a covenent version of this? 

Anyhoo:
Name: Michal Cain
Type: Helljumper
Startng wepons: assault rifel, magnum. (Mag should totaly be halo 1 version)
Aperence: When not wering his helmit, red buzcut, green eyes, about 5' 6" tall.
Background: Growing up on earth in scotland Michal decided that he didnt like the covonent when they attacked harvest, so he joined the marines and began a career of covonent killing. (Cronology?) Now hes slightly confused why the eliets are alies now. But y'know, whatever the guy with the fancy suit tells you to do.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I think that you're right, a ramdon Spartan would be better. Your characters good, not to overpowered.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

By the way, I really can't do this without at least three players.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sigh...* these threads seem to have a habit of dieing.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Name: Master Chief (The Demon to the Covenant)
Type: Spartan 
Starting weapons: Magnum (H2 version), SMG
Appearance: He looks like a pretty awesome fighting machine
Background: Woke up in a Cryo tube, got fighting the Covenant... Stopped a Halo from being destroyed.

Can i? :biggrin:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Name : Kartos
Type:Mercenary working with the ODST.
Weapons: Battle rifle & Custom Revolver handgun (Family Heirloom)
Appearance: black armour drop armour, battle damaged. Without helmet on he has a heavily scarred face from toe to toe duels with the elites and ice blue eyes that could scare even a brute. He is built like a tank but can use speed and guile if necessary.
Background: Born in England, he carries a huge grude with the elites as they destroyed his home town with a swift scarab assault. UPon teh deaht of his family he became a mercenary. he still scraps with the elites at every chance he gets although they are now his 'allies'


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Harry 'Wraith' Feller
Type: ODST trooper
Weapons: Sniper Rifle, Magnum
Appearance: plain black ODST armour. Quite large, yet light on his feet he moves quickly and quietly, with many elite and hunter kills to his name, preferring ranged combat over CQB.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

YaY! I stand corrected!


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

can I still be a *ahem* 'random' spartan?


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Name-Max "Maverick" Salvatore
class-ODST Seargent
weapons-Assault Rifle+Shotgun+2 frags
Appearance-Max is a gruff looking, 5 o' clock shadowed Italian man.
Background-puled itno the military for comunity service. has no job, no skills and barely finished highschool before the war with the covenant started. lost his catholic faith when he watched his girlfreind get torn to pieces by a brute.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry, I've been away from the computer for a few days, but will start the RP over the weekend. And no, That_Guy, one Spartan is quite enough, thank you. Play a normal person for once.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OK, sign ups are closed.


----------

